# BSI: Warnung vor Dialern mit Satelliten-Rufnummer 008813



## Telekomunikacja (11 Mai 2005)

> *Warnung vor Dialern mit Satelliten-Rufnummer 008813*
> 
> Viele Telefonkunden haben zu ihrer Überraschung auf ihren Monats-Abrechnungen für März 2005 einen (oder mehrere) Posten vorgefunden, in denen Verbindungen zu Rufnummern mit der Vorwahl 008813 aufgeführt sind.
> 
> ...



Vgl. *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8344*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8632*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8896*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10066*


----------



## TSCoreNinja (19 Mai 2005)

Nachdem es mit dem Core-Geschäft nicht so klappt, sind die Satellitentelefonie-Gesellschaften anscheinend verzweifelt auf der Suche nach neuen Einnahmequellen:
http://www.ellipso.com/news/pr_ICOTeledesic.html


			
				ellipso.com schrieb:
			
		

> March 14, 2001 - In a bid to stabilize the mobile satellite industry and bring advanced communications services to the under-served, ICO-Teledesic Global Limited, a holding company that controls the satellite assets of telecommunications pioneer C**** McC**., and Ellipso Inc., a mobile satellite communications company, today announced that they have reached a definitive agreement to collaborate on building a successful mobile satellite system.
> ...
> "The mobile satellite industry has failed spectacularly in delivering on its promise to users," said McC**, ICO-Teledesic Global's chairman. "Creative changes in both the customer proposition and service-delivery philosophy are clearly necessary to deliver on the potential. We continue to be compelled by the scope of the market and the importance of providing services for the under-served in the United States and around the world. We look forward to pooling our talents and creativity with our peers in the industry to overcome the challenges that have dragged down those who have launched before us."



Darunter versteht Ellipso Sat Dienste wie globalen Breitbandinternetzugang und universelle Rufnummern, so dass Teilnehmer weltweit unter einer Rufnummer erreichbar sind.
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:2fEUc_JzW5wJ:www.ellipso.com/partners/+site:ellipso.com+kpn


			
				Ellipso's Vision einer einzigen einheitlichen Rufnummer schrieb:
			
		

> SAME UNIVERSAL NUMBER:
> ((FROM ANYWHERE AND EVERYWHERE)
> 011-881-2-JOE-SMITH
> 00-881-2-JACK-MANN
> ...


Nun ja, die Preisgestaltung finde vermutlich nicht nur  ich etwas fragwürdig, bei etlichen Euro/Minute. Da sind selbst deutsche Mehrwertrufnummern günstig, und deshalb glaube ich nicht an die Tragfähigkeit dieses Konzepts.

Aber nachdem es ja hier in Deutschland zunehmend enger wird, scheinen die Satellitenbetreiber gerne ihren Kollgen aus der Mehrwertbranche Hilfestellung zu leisten, und beim Ausweichen vor den nationalen Regeln zur Seite zu stehen.

So rechnet einer der Pioniere der Dialerbranche, R. C. von BTV Industries / Andloadsmore, siehe
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/2002/05/02/sinrod.htm
inzwischen über diesen globalen Service ab, und auch die kanadische Firma Gamma Entertainment scheint von dieser Möglichkeitangetan zu sein, siehe die URLs dazu im  Linkforum, die verwendeten Rufnummern sind:
0088132777655
00236727044
0088132777656
0088136945926

Aber ich bleibe bei meiner Frage, ist es tatsächlich die amerikanische Betreibergesellschaft oder sitzen die Verantwortlichen nicht evt. sogar viel näher? Zumindest EMSAT streitet ja jede Beteiligung ab... Und evt. kann die Muttergesellschaft von E-Plus ja das eine oder andere Gespräch vor dem Senden in den Äther abfangen...


			
				Ellipso schrieb:
			
		

> In May 2003 Ellipso assigned the exclusive role of transit carrier to KPN, the Dutch Telecom company. All 881-3 calls dialed worldwide are routed through KPN to their final destinations.


Fragen über Fragen... Aber vielleicht kann die KPN Kontaktperson, siehe Google-Cache Link, dazu etwas mehr sagen...

TSCN


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2005)

Ich nehme an, dass Deine Erkenntnisse auch da vorgelegt wurden, wo man mehr tun könnte als Dir Respekt zu zollen und sich den RC an den Marterpfahl zu wünschen...
selbiges tut trotzdem mal
aka
(und streichelt liebevoll seine BTV-Dialerchen vom Spätsommer '04... xfullgames zB schon seit Mai '04)


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2005)

apropos...
wenn man zB mal die Domain aufruft der Firma "cbit" (das sind die, deren Zertifikat man downloaden muss und die, von denen sich eine ähnlich klingende Firma distanziert - siehe unten), cbit-solutions, landet man bei R*C*'s Tortola-Adresse. Auf der *.com-domain findet sich ein Ultraschallbild einer Frau D*H*M* und in der Browserleiste steht eine ebenfalls nach Tortola führende bromig*.net

nuja. Dann gibts noch aissys (*.c*m) und wenn ich diese Domain aufrufe (mit Mozilla), klappt das nicht recht. Ich bekam aber eine Datei, in der "wireless marinas" steht.

"wireless marinas" ist z.B. ein eingetragenes Warenzeichen oder so, siehe 
hier

sieht so aus:





und ist eingetragen für einen Herrn W*B*, wobei das B* identisch ist mit der domain, die im Browser steht, wenn man cbit-solutions.c*m aufruft
und die wirelessmarinas - kommen auch aus tortola
Alles klar?
(nett: globalecha***.com - interessante Partner, falls jemand die Relevanz bezweifelt)



> W*B*, Wireless Marinas S.L., Calle Pardelaro 2, No 2, Uga, Yaiza, Lanzarote 35571, Las Palmas, Espana.
> Agent: W*B*, c/o 44 Bosworth Road, South Yardley, Birmingham, B26 1EX.


Die Straße heisst aber "Pardalera", nicht "Pardelaro" (ist auf Lanzarote, wie gehabt, da wo R*C*'s Firmen öfter mal sitzen... 





> BTV Industries El Cangrejo 15 Mala, Lanzarote, 35543 Canary Islands ES


-->
leider sind die marinas anscheinend nur irgendein service-Provider.
Sitzt R*C* etwa auf einer Yacht???
http://www.wirelessmar****.com/en/our_partners.php

die "ais systems" (aka crontel) jedenfalls... 





> AIS Systems Ltd (UK)


 gehört nicht unbedingt nach Tortola


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2005)

kleiner nachtrag:

CBIT SOLUTIONS LTD
30 WEST ST 
SM5 2QG CARSHALTON 
SURREY
ENGLAND 

Management:  D*A*, DIRECTOR
*W***** BR*****, DIRECTOR*
I*A*, COMPANY SECRETARY


----------

